# New Holland introduces new Bidirectional™ tractor



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is an interesting idea. Looks like it might be more useful than a standard tractor. 

TV145 Bidirectional™ tractor 

<img src="http://www.newholland.com/na/news/PowerManager/Issue53/PMnpn_1.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the link to the specs and information page for the TV145.

click here


----------



## fpkelly (Sep 19, 2004)

They've been making those for years, got the original one when they bought Versatile. If I'm not mistaken, the header bar shows a pic of one with a mo/co on the front.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

fpkelly, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: These posts are from back in February but glad to have you aboard as a new member!


----------



## fpkelly (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks, been looking here for a bit, something fun to read while out at school.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

have u seen the antonio carraros?


----------

